# Verkaufe Siemens Simatic CP5611 Profi BUS MPI PCI 6GK1561-1AA00 Top Zustand



## T5000 (24 August 2009)

Hallo,
habe hier noch eine funktionierende Profibuskarte:







Lieferumfang: nur die Karte, keine Software.

Preis: 140EUR inkl. Versand.


----------



## T5000 (7 September 2009)

*Preisupdate*

Update!

130EUR inkl. Versand


----------



## T5000 (19 Oktober 2009)

keiner Interesse?

Schickt doch mal ne Mail mit Preisvorstellung

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Riebi (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
Ist die Karte noch vorhanden???


----------



## T5000 (8 Dezember 2009)

hast Glück,
noch ist sie da.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Riebi (16 Dezember 2009)

Möchte damit eine S7 300 programmieren für meine Jalousiesteuerung. Bist du mit 110 € inklusive Versand einverstanden? Würde die Hälfte überweisen (vorab) und den Rest nach Erhalt der Karte. Wäre das so okay für Dich?

Gruß Olaf


----------

